# Wanted (eventually):  someone to take care of CF's CC-150 Polaris fleet



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2012)

This from MERX:





> .... The Department of National Defence requires in-service support for the CC150 Polaris aircraft (Airbus A310-304) for 8 Wing Trenton, Ontario. Activities include servicing, repair and overhaul of the aircraft and related equipment using a commercial approach. In the performance of the work, the contractor shall supply, other than Government Issue, all the resources, facilities, labour and supervision, management services, equipment, materials, drawings, technical data, technical assistance, engineering services, inspection and quality assurance procedures and planning necessary to perform the work as specified in the Statement of Work and related documents.
> 
> The period of service is five (5) years, from 01 April 2013 to 31 March 2018, with two irrevocable option periods of five (5) years each, up to 31 March 2028.
> 
> This DRAFT RFP is not to solicit price proposals but to solicit input from industry. A formal RFP process will follow the DRAFT RFP posting period ....


Deadline as of this post:  2012-08-03 02:00 PM Eastern Daylight Saving Time EDT


----------

